
Scientists Discover How to Identify People from ‘Anonymous’ Genomes (2013) - tempestn
http://www.wired.com/2013/01/your-genome-could-reveal-your-identity/
======
tempestn
Abstract of original paper:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/339/6117/321.abstract](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/339/6117/321.abstract)

------
anon1253
Interesting. It has been known for a while too that it only takes about a 100
SNPs (single-nucleotide polymorphisms) to identify a person from a large
biobank. I once wrote a paper how to potentially combat this
[https://files.joelkuiper.eu/f/preprint/biobank2015_final.pdf](https://files.joelkuiper.eu/f/preprint/biobank2015_final.pdf)
(pdf)

